# TriplePerle



## Yob (23/7/14)

gods.. where does it end..

HopUnion Page 

Further info

Its aroma is described as mellow and pleasant, reflecting citrus (orange, rind/zest), melon, resin, pepper, and spicy notes. The beer carried some spice and citrus but was an earthier spice than Tahoma. It will be tough to get a hold of this one in any quantity for a while as well.


----------



## menoetes (23/7/14)

Woah... when you stocking this Yob?  

Not anytime soon...


----------

